# moving head side to side



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

what does it mean when she moves her head left to right over and over again?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

is she a PEW? They tend to have bad eye sight and weave back and forth to compensate


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

pew? she has red/pinkish eyes so i guess its just the bad eye sight?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Yup


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

pink and ruby-eyed rats have worse vision than dark eyed rats. They sway their head to help focus.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

ty


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've seen one of my dark eyed ratties do it on occasion. I forget what member said this but I remember reading it's more prominent with nervous rats.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Good sight or poor sight the swaying is just the rats way of judging distance, moving the head from side to side causes the objects that are further away to sway more from side to side & the objects closest to them don't move as much as they move head from left to right.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> Good sight or poor sight the swaying is just the rats way of judging distance, moving the head from side to side causes the objects that are further away to sway more from side to side & the objects closest to them don't move as much as they move head from left to right.


you got that backwards actually.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Sojuuk said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > Good sight or poor sight the swaying is just the rats way of judging distance, moving the head from side to side causes the objects that are further away to sway more from side to side & the objects closest to them don't move as much as they move head from left to right.
> ...


I noticed that too (I tried it  ) objects closer to the person/rat move more, objects farther away move less


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

Incidentally, astronomers use the same fact to measure the distance to stars and planets and such.. Something neat to think of when you watch them swaying.

If I ever get a PEW, I'm so naming him Galileo.


----------



## lessthansign3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a rabbit with red eyes and she does that all the time, too. I've even noticed it with my new PEW, Hermia. I've had her for just a few days and she already does that quite a bit.


----------

